# Happy Halloween 2021 - Very Scary Bass Study



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Very Scary Bass Study

Composer: James Brown (b. 1967)



James Brown (b. 1967) has studied at The Royal Conservatory of Music and the University of Toronto. His guitar teachers include Richard Bradley, Robert Hamilton, Norbert Kraft, Leo Brouwer, David Russell, John Abercrombie and Mick Goodrick. He also studies composition with teachers Philip Corke and Alexander Rapoport. James has a Master of Arts Degree in Composition from York University.

James' compositions have been performed and recorded by many leading artists and ensembles including, Orchestra Toronto, Jeffery McFadden, William Beauvais, Trinity Chamber Ensemble, The Montreal Guitar Trio and the University of Toronto Guitar Ensemble. His compositions are also featured in The Royal Conservatory’s Guitar Syllabus, 2011 Edition and Bridges: A Comprehensive Guitar Series. James Brown inspires students of all ages and, as a faculty member of the Oscar Peterson School of Music (formerly the Royal Conservatory School) since 2001, is a dedicated and passionate teacher. Praised for his abilities as a guitarist, composer and improviser, James is a member of the College of Examiners at the Royal Conservatory.

The piece is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) grade 2 studies.


----------

